# Skeleton in window prop



## ghulse (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's what I did last Halloween, which I think turned out pretty well.






This prop involves a motion sensor trigger, a Perfect Storm controller, a PC-4 MP3 Sound 4-Relay Prop Controller (from Monster Guts) plus various extension cords, LED lights and batteries. Also, don't forget a Crazy Bonez Pose-N-Stay Skeleton which has been "surgically enhanced" to receive some LED eyes.

I can go into more detail if anyone's interested.

I also used a miniature stereo with bookshelf speakers. The sound quality of my scare sound is quite good.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm interested!! Looks great. I'll take whatever info you'll share. Thanks Ghulse!


----------



## ghulse (Sep 9, 2014)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I'm interested!! Looks great. I'll take whatever info you'll share. Thanks Ghulse!


Thanks for the compliments! I'm truly a novice at this stuff, but it was a lot of fun figuring out how to use the Monster Guts prop controller. I'll put together a more detailed how-to. Give me a day or two!


----------



## ghulse (Sep 9, 2014)

It turns out I made a how-to video last year. This explains what's going on behind the scenes pretty well.






The MP3 Prop Controller is the brains of this prop. It allows you to use two sound tracks, an ambient track that plays in the background and a "scare" sound that goes off when the motion sensor is triggered. I played around with some ambient stuff, but I decided in the end to not have an ambient track at all. So when Trick-or-Treaters come down our driveway and trip the motion sensor, the "scare" sound is played through the MP3 Prop Controller and various lights come on in sequence that I've programmed.

The one thing that I don't go into much here is the scare sound itself. Briefly, I took several scary sounds from some Halloween CDs I own and imported them into Audacity (Macintosh version). I also borrowed the maniac laugh from someone's YouTube video. The "scare" sound lasts only about 20 seconds. And then the prop is ready to be triggered again.

The MP3 Prop Controller I have is Monster Guts version, which I would recommend.

http://www.monsterguts.com/store/home.php?cat=249

But FightProps also makes something very similar, called the BooTunes MP3 player.

http://www.frightprops.com/controllers-electronics/frightideas-controllers/picoboo-controllers.html


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great prop!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's really cool and very well executed.


----------

